# Attitude Freebies (UFO)



## GrowinGreen (Aug 20, 2009)

When Are They Going To Change!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Geeeeeeeeze.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 20, 2009)

When they run out.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Aug 20, 2009)

Bummer.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 20, 2009)

are they not good? I got 3 free with last order


----------



## GrowinGreen (Aug 21, 2009)

No.. no.. I'm sure they're good- for some reason they just don't interest me ...I dunno. Definitely nothing against the quality though. I can be picky about my freebies hahaha


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Aug 21, 2009)

Just curious. You sure you are not thinking 'Unbelievable Free Offer' (UFO) is not what you are thinking? I thought the current freebies is dinafarm gear...


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Aug 21, 2009)

I thought it was " Dinafem " they were giving away.
I think there a good seed IMO.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 21, 2009)

It use to change each month I believe. 
Those have been their a right good while.
The ones before this I think were all G-13 seeds.


----------



## Trafic (Aug 22, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> For UFO's I got:
> 
> DinaFem - White Widow
> DinaFem - Roadrunner
> ...



Me too. Same time.


----------

